# Rapid dirt shifter review



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Recently bought some car plan rapid dirt shifter and have seen a few people asking how it is so i though i would do a little review, hope it helps.

What is it:

Car plan rapid dirt shifter

What it brings to the table:

- simply spray on ( agitate if heavy stains)
- a pre wash
- dissolves grease, road grime, bird lime and tree sap
- it can be used on paintwork, trim, glass and chrome

What i am trying it on:

Merc e220

What do i think of it?

The first impressions of the rapid dirt shifter is good, the bottle that it comes in seems durable to moderate bangs, i have already dropped it twice and its still fine. So far it is a good value for money product, £3.00 ( usualy £6) for a litre bottle with a spray head. The colour is orange/ slight hint of red. The smell of the rapid dirt shifter reminds me of mr muscle type sprays.










Now for the test,

The car had these little black dots which are not tar, theyre a sort of mold that formed on the paintwork a while ago when it was sitting in the driveway for long periods of time, there is also a couple of bits of algae which will get a spray aswell,










I sprayed the rapid dirt shifter derectly onto the unsightly spots and left it to work for about 3 minutes. It says on the bottle that you can leave for up to 5 minutes.










After this i washed the car as normal using poorboys ultra slick suds and a dodo juice microfiber sponge, paying a little more attention to the areas that where treated with the rapid dirt shifter and here is the same panel that the dots where on.










And the wing mirror before:










And after:










Conclusion:

I really like it, its very easy to use, the bottle and spray head feel durable and good quality, for the money you cant argue with the results, even at full price of £6.00 i would still buy it.

It is a definite member of in the detailing coubard now.

Only thing i dont know about if its compatible with waxes, i dont know if it will strip waxes yet, but i will find out on my car when its next up for its wash and shall post up the results,.

Thanks for looking and hope this helps people choose.

Update: 
I have done a test to see if it has any effect on LSP;


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

I used this today as I had it brought for me, not a bad product I would buy it myself! 

Also got given some of the same branded snow foam, was pleasantly surprised by both products to be honest. 

Don't have a proper snow foam lance at the moment though so looking forward to giving the snow foam a proper try one I have right equipment.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Used this today after a 1003 mile weekly slog in my car.

Sprayed on front end onto dead bugs, wheels, sills, bottom of doors and back end. Left to dwell for about 3 mins and rinsed off with jetwash. Brilliant pre cleaner. Car looked like i had just given it a 2bm wash. 

Followed this with a 1:5 ratio mix of demon snow foam (£5 for 2L) in my AB foam lance. Quite simply; better than BH Autofoam, Valet Pro, Magifoam and all the other big boys i have tried and experimented with. (On a par with the superb Cotton Candy i have just had delivered). Brilliant shine and beading.

I cannot recommend both the RDS and snow foam highly enough. Even better is the half price offers currently on at Asdas.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for that...:thumb:

Had been eyeing these up every time im in asda thats at least every other day....:lol:

Nearly got some and meant to post about the offers last week.

This one i was thinking of as a bird bomb remover.

This and the interior one do both sound very APC.

The foam i kept thinking about getting and testing for the forum but have about 70 lt of foams.

The wheel cleaner i had to leave as im steel wheels now....:lol:

All at £3 at asda apart from the snow foam shampoo thats £5.

I did notice on the application and use of the foam says to agitate and it does say snow foam shampoo anyway.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Does it say what the product consists off as in is it ok to use on a waxed/sealed etc car without stripping it all off?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I tried the snowfoam and didn't find it very effective at all; dwell time was pretty poor. Not bad as a shampoo in the bucket mind.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Little update, it doesn't strip wax


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Managed to pick up a load of these bottles for £2.25 at the local asda


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

is it LSP safe?


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

danwel said:


> is it LSP safe?


Yep its safe  done a test on the bonnet and it didnt strip, i can do the test again and video it and put it up if that helps?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Was just curious as normally tar removers tend to strip lsp too


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

danwel said:


> Was just curious as normally tar removers tend to strip lsp too


RDS wont shift tar,

well not after 10 mins of letting it dwell on the tar spots lol


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

wax test video added to the review


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

marc147 said:


> RDS wont shift tar,
> 
> well not after 10 mins of letting it dwell on the tar spots lol


Was that not lot's of tar spots in the pre cleaned shots? and did you use tar removers after the RDS, thanks Derek


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Was that not lot's of tar spots in the pre cleaned shots? and did you use tar removers after the RDS, thanks Derek


The spots were a sort of algae thing, nope no tar remover used at all


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

I Guess it's TFR in a 1 litre bottle then?

By the sounds of it non caustic, otherwise it would strip the wax. 

I use a smiliar thing but I'm not sure of the rules on posting links to websites - don't want to get kicked off for recommending ... !

I'm ordered to wash my boss's car and the vans - i got so pi**ssed off with all the work so I just spray them now when filthy with a knap sack sprayer then blast off. I use a quick detailer when not that dirty ... The quick detailer I use will shift light bird mess etc easily ..


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

It is indeed, its the first time i have bought it and could find a review so thought i would make one,

I am sure your allowed to post up i think, if a mod can clarify that? 

If i can get my hands on another tfr i will do a comparison on them


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

If you email me I'll let you know what I use, not going to post as I'll be shot down for posting too many links to websites (guessing)

[email protected]


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Used it today and I would say it does strip somethings, for example yes wax still was there as it was beading but the wax itself no longer had filling capability, my scratches all now looked very pronounced. Try to hide them with Sonax BSD to some avail.

I used NXT paste on the daily to hide them, it looks like it may have stripped the filling oils but not the wax protection (if thats possible).


----------

